# Scooter's - GR Mix-Transport-Nov. 1 and 2



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, I won't be available at this time to help but I am bumping this up for others to see. You seem like a good person who do this. Take care.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm too far south but bumping for others. Good luck!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

We really need the TN legs filled, can any members help us with Scooter, he is a 7th hour rescue that Karen and I have been working on for a few weeks now and finally he is going to his reacue. 
Thanks Kathi


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Have you contacted any of the Tennessee rescues, such as Memphis Area GRR, Middle Tennessee GRR, etc.? I'm not familiar with the geography of TN, so don't know which group is closer to Scooter's route, but maybe someone with one of the local rescues can help out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good idea*

Great Idea Jackson's Mom!!

Kathi can you try the TN Rescues?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you all*

Thank you all!!!

Special thanks to Kim Massey Transport Coordinator and Kathi Tufts!!!

Scooter's Transport is filled for Nov, 1 and Nov. 2!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scooter and a sweet GSD*

Scooter and a very sweet GSD left from TN this morning 
and Scooter will arrive at Peppertree Rescue in New York tomorrow,
and from what I've heard about this sweetheart, he'll have a home in no time!!

I'm told he is an affectionate boy, well behaved, knows sit, shake and gives paw, RIDES well in a car and loves to play ball and run!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad to hear it worked out Karen!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm and Terry*

Kimm:

You have no idea how glad I am.
I thought a two day transport was pretty impossible, but Kim Massey (primo Transport Coordinator) and Kathi Tufts (member of this forum who drives in many transports and will be driving and meeting Scooter today) are just TERRIFIC!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Hurray for Scooter and his road buddy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hurray*

Thanks, Jackson's Mom:

I can't wait to hear from Kathi in PA that was doing one of the legs!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pics from Kathi*

Pictures from Kathi:

The first pic is of her dog, Hali, and the rest are Scooter:

Subject: Scooter

Darn! Not working. I'll have to try to post the pics after work.






Get Kodak prints of this picture, and all your other favorites, at www.kodakgallery.com!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hali First Pic and Scooter second pic*

Hali, Kathi's Girl is first pic and Scooter is Second, Third and Fourth Pics!!

The girl who kept Scooter overnight wanted to keep him!!
Here is what she said about him!
I do not know all of the things you know about Scooter, but he so won my heart and that of a lot of kitties in my home.
After the pick up yesterday from Mike, I took the 2 home waited awhile to give anyone lunch to make sure no one would be feeling sick from too much driving but when I did................
Check out this picture, he was never alone my dogs played, and played with him big and tiny.
He was smothered with so much kitty love, he was a magnet, and enjoyed it fully.
I have done rescue for 25 years and never have I come across a personality so magnetic as his.
He decided he wanted to sleep with us, and that is fine............but when we woke up this morning he was stretched out in the big doggie bed. Not alone, 1 cat stretched out along side him, 2 curled up next to him, 1 dog head to head, and 2 at/on his fluffy tail.
He could have stayed the rest of his life with me, he was soo great, and I know he will be a great family member for someone.

Thanks for giving me the opportunity to help out, and to meet Scooter.
I am available if ever you have a need in my area, thanks again,


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a fabulous dog. Someone will be very lucky to adopt him. Have a wonderful life, Scooter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another Scooter Fan..*

*Another Scooter Fan!*
I just rcvd. this from another one of Scooter's drivers:

*He was a perfect dog. * I brought my rescue puppy as a co-pilot. They just snuggled in the back of the SUV and then, while I was waiting for the next leg to arrive, they just were playing non-stop—not a snarl or a growl from either of them….


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another Foster Failure-scooter Adopted By His Foster Mom!!!!!*

*Congratulations to Scooter and HIS MOM!!!!!*

Bless all of his transporters that loved him so and Renee, his foster in AL, and Gail who had him the longest in TN-EVERYONE that came in contact with Scooter loved him and wanted them for their own. There was something about his Picture, that I myself fell in love with!!!
Bless Peppertree for saying you would take Scooter and Kathi Tufts for asking.

That is so wonderful!!! I just knew that his Foster Mom would adopt him! Everyone that transported Scooter fell in love with him. 
Boy, can we pick them or what!!??
What a beautiful boy!!

-------------- Original message -------------- 
From: "Kathi Tufts" <[email protected]> 

*Karen, got this info from Betsy regarding Scooter
Will be meeting Scooter later this morning!!!! Only long enough for his foster mom to fill out adoption papers, it seems! Another foster failure....... He must be just as charming as you said.

Betsy* 
Tears.............I am so happy
Kathi


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Have a wonderful life with your new family, Scooter!

P.S. I've always wanted to have a dog named Scooter. My daughter met a puppy at the Taos Pueblo in New Mexico. He didn't have a name, so she named him Scooter.


----------

